# Seafoam



## Graybeard (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm curious how many of you use seafoam. A repairman told me to burn only non-leaded, high octane fuel in my chain saws, boats, 4 wheeler etc. He also said to add a little seafoam to the 5 gal. container when I get gas, that way I wouldn't have to add it each time I fill something. Of course the chain saw fuel is separate with oil added to it but I do start with the high octane, non-leaded fuel with seafoam.


Graybeard


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2015)

I just use ethanol free regular (When I can find it). I have seen multiple chainsaw builders make note that running high test does absolutely nothing except cost more money. 

I don't use sea foam, but a buddy of mine swears by it and uses several cases every time he fills up his boat with triple blown 502's


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm a user!


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2015)

User for life!

It's the only product like that I trust. I also only burn high octane in any small engine I own. 

I've had the pleasure of getting bad low octane gas before.... Funky detonation and flat out running like hell isn't fun to me. It's not much more money to get the good stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)

I use Star Tron as does Greg @woodtickgreg I belive. We also have ethanol free fuel in town.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)

BTW Startron was formulated to deal with ethanol problems. Seafoam was developed to stop carbon deposits in 2 stroke carburetor engines. Two entirely different issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 26, 2015)

Kevin,
Just to keep this old mind straight - if I don't use ethanol Seafoam is the stuff to use?
Would it hurt to use in a four stroke engine?
Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2015)

You can run seafoam in any engine. I use startron because it helps to deal with the alcohol and poor shelf life of todays fuels, it is a fuel stabilizer as well. So for my small engine needs I use startron in a mid grade fuel with a high quality 2 cycle oil. Marine oil for my outboard, and air cooled 2 cycle oil for my chainsaws and lawn equipment. If you saw the recent tear down I did on Kevins chainsaw you would see that there was very little carbon build up for a saw with a bunch of hard hours on it, why? Good fuel, good oil, and startron.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Kevin,
> Just to keep this old mind straight - if I don't use ethanol Seafoam is the stuff to use?
> Would it hurt to use in a four stroke engine?
> Graybeard



Greg's answer is what I would offer as your best advice.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you Greg.
Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

